# Xin Yi interview



## blindsage (Jan 28, 2013)

Novell Bell interviewing Yuanxia Zhang


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting interview and if anyone doubts knee strikes in Xingyiquan you are not doing Paoquan right.  Is that the Yuanxia Zhang who is a psychotherapist who wrote the book Zen & Psychotherapy?


oh&#8230;.nice try by the way.... I'm still on the road to recovery from my Xingyiquan addiction and still only a taiji guy :uhyeah:


----------



## blindsage (Jan 29, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> oh&#8230;.nice try by the way.... I'm still on the road to recovery from my Xingyiquan addiction and still only a taiji guy :uhyeah:


Dammit!  I'LL GET YOU, YET!!!!


----------

